# New shed= New pics!



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Well the dragon finally shed its skin again last night- i have no clue what this thing is gonna look like in a year or two... being a "super tangerin" she should have more orange--- it will be interesting to see how she turns out--- ill get pics of the smaller dragon when she sheds---

View attachment 119666

View attachment 119667

View attachment 119668


----------



## bigboi (May 3, 2006)

Looks good


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

they get paler as they mature.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

I am interested in seeing them both as they mature. I love how beautiful they are. I do not keep any of the morph dragons either, though after watching the colors on yours and a friends, I may break down and get a really good looking male...

I will try to get a pic or two of some of our adults for you....


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

Nice looking dragon.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Looks Great


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

looks good


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

black_piranha said:


> they get paler as they mature.


um.......... no they dont- the gain color as they mature- she looks nothing like she will in a year or less--- she is gonna turn bright orange- you can see it coming in on her sides barely- but shes gonna get brighter, not paler-


----------



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

mannn thats a nice beardie, the colors sweet


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Fantastic colouration!


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

will have updated pics of dragon 2 soon to come...


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

i cant get over how vibrant the colors are!


----------

